
Some Amazon Workers Fear They’ll Earn Less Even with a $15 Minimum Wage - aaronbrethorst
https://www.wired.com/story/amazon-minimum-wage-some-fear-they-will-earn-less/
======
mockindignant
Some probably will. But won’t most see a raise? Are we now vilifying amazon
for doing exactly what we asked them to do because of something that might
happen?

